# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum > Raspberry Pi IoT: SIP softphone for Raspberry Pi

## micHarris180

I wanna develop a SIP softphone using this library for Raspberry Pi.
Are the two technologies (VoIP + RbPi) compatible with each other?
Thanks

----------


## dclamp

I am not too familiar with C# but it is my understanding that C# is a proprietary microsoft language that probably only runs on Windows. Don't quote me on that for sure. 

But Raspberry Pi's can be a full fledged VoIP server so I cant imagine why you wouldn't be able to make it a client. You would just need a keypad, microphone, and speaker to make it work. If you are thinking about using a softphone on the Pi then that will be easier than making a physical phone.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I am not too familiar with C# but it is my understanding that C# is a proprietary microsoft language


Yep C# is a .Net language, and requires the framework to run its compiled exe's.

----------


## dclamp

> Yep C# is a .Net language, and requires the framework to run its compiled exe's.


YOU QUOTED ME ON IT! Joking. Thanks for confirming.

----------

